# Dos Luces Brewery by Jordan Pisowicz/369 Custom.



## Jordan Pisowicz (Jul 31, 2018)

So I just finished my first project since splitting off. It was for a new brewery that just opened this weekend called dos luces. Four circular end tables, 5 square standing tables and 4 picnic tables with 8 benches. Didnt do the chairs. Ordered the bases for the small stuff but for the picnic tables and benches I bent and welded 3/8ths inch flat bar steel . Bending is totally new to me so I can already see where my methods could improve. I'll post pics of the metal bender that I built as well (Even though it's not wood, I'm still proud if it). The inspiration for doing the metal myself was a quote I got for just the 8 table legs for $2800! Let's just say that I would have lost a lot of money on this one if i went that route. Nonetheless it came out good and I will get great exposure in the future from this job.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice job


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2018)

Very nice, Congratulations!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2018)

Very cool I dig the bender too! Even though we are a wood site many of us have interest in other things, you can talk about anything in kenbos chatroom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 31, 2018)

Great job on everything including the bending jig. 

The picnic tables & benches look sturdy, but did you weld any flat horizontal bracing between the bench legs (at the top) in order to keep people from racking the legs sideways especially if the customers who are a little gravity challenged?


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 31, 2018)

Very nice. Did you have to heat the metal before bending? Love that you did it all yourself. Looks really good and if that doesn't get you more work folks are crazy!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats on the completion of a substantial custom job! Really turned out well! Chuck


----------



## whitewaterjay (Aug 1, 2018)

Great job man, I really like the metal bending jig. I wish I could do some of my own metal work like that, I lose so much money in paying other people for the metal work!


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Aug 1, 2018)

Karl_TN: that had occurred to me after I'd delivered two of them already and was crunched for time as they were opening and wanted all the furniture to do so, so im sorry to say that I had to let em go as they were. I'm fairly confident that they will hold up for some time (assuming nobody more than a couple hundred pounds falls on or into them). I sank 1 1/2" lag bolts into 5/4 ash through 3/8" flat bar with barely a pilot hole. Just used somr screw wax and hand sank em the final couple turns with a wrench. I did five per leg evenly spaced.


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Aug 1, 2018)

And thanks y'all for the positive feedback. It always feels good to hear it from ones who can and have done it who know what goes into it and such. I sincerely appreciate it and always welcome criticism too. This is the best audience to receive it from for the same reason stated above. Critique is hard for some but I am always grateful for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz (Aug 1, 2018)

And Greybeard, no I bent it cold, though at times during the process when I didn't have anyone to help me, it was tempting to break out the oxy acetylene torch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 1, 2018)

They look great Jordan


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 1, 2018)

Great work Jordan! Glad to hear the work is coming your way....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 1, 2018)

Your design on the table bases are easy enough to modify for the gravitationally challenged by simply adding inside corner angle braces just under the table tops. It would greatly strengthen them if needed and keeps the foot area open and floor easier to clean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

